#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  [新聞]跟狗做人獸交 泰國和尚被趕出佛門

## sanari

泰國一名和尚涉嫌跟狗進行所謂的人獸交，被人發現後，被趕出佛門。

這件事發生在泰國南部〔法塔隆省〕，當地一名和尚經常偷偷摸摸跟狗玩人獸交，被當地農民發現，還拍下照片，交給寺廟。寺廟負責人通知當地〔佛教事務委員會〕，委員會開會討論後，決定把這名和尚趕出佛門。

當地〔佛教事務委員會〕說，當地農民多次反應這名和尚跟狗做人獸交。為了拿到證據，一名農民躲進這名和尚房間，拍下他犯行照片。委員會看到證據後，將這名和尚趕出佛門。
新聞來源：中廣
http://news.msn.com.tw/bcc/viewnews.asp?newsid=2921356

----------


## 白袍狐仙

哇咧...這和尚會不會太可怕了一點阿=  =

孽障阿孽障阿...
阿彌陀佛...
(謎：你不是道教嗎??仙：地理課本說神道教、道教、佛教總歸佛教阿!!!!)

為什麼不在廁所XDGC了事??

埃...貧道目前有一把手槍15年還沒有用上...

(我不要飛阿~~~~(滅))

----------

